# Corona Beersmith Recipie Help



## neo__04 (4/12/10)

Hey all.

Doing my 2nd AG brew, a 45L Corona Extra style beer. Dont want any extra flavour, dry tasteless carona style 
Looking for some guidance on my recipe and have a few questions. 

Recipe is as follows, keep in mind im useless at beersmith, so water quantities and all that will prob be wrong.

My questions are...
- Hows the recipe look?
- What should my mash temp be to match a Corona extra?
- What about boil length?
- Does hop amount look ok? How long to boil hops for?
- What yeast should i use? I have US-05 & W34/70 here to use.

Can anyone roughly give me some ideas on water quantities? I'm using a 50L keggle. I'd like to end up with 45L total.

Sorry for all the questions, Just planning to do this brew today and wanna sort out everything before i start 

Thanks heaps, rough recipe below





BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Corona - 45L
Brewer: Jeremy Gore
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner - Standard (2.0 SRM) Grain 80.0 % 
2.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
30.00 gm Galena [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 



Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 26.10 L of water at 69.7 C 63.0 C 90 min


----------



## kenlock (4/12/10)

When you are in your recipe:
1. click copy to brew log
2. open your recipe
3. click preview brewsheet

You'll find all the water addition quantities and temperatures in there.


----------



## seemax (4/12/10)

For volumes, you'll need to account for the waste - grain absorption, trub losses and evaporation. These could (and probably will) be more than 5L so you goal of 45L post boil could be an issue. Diluting with water at the end is your answer.

US05 at 15C should do the trick... if W34/70 you'll need to keep it low (10C) and double your pitching rate (unless you pitch high and cool down).

Enjoy!


----------



## neo__04 (4/12/10)

thanks for the replies thus far.

Im really not sure about working out all the details with the water and losses etc. 
Can someone give me some guidance on rough beersmith settings to work this stuff out for me.
I realise I said it wrong with the 45L post boil. I want to end up with 45L to Keg, I'll water down what I end up with post boil, 
but just not sure how much im suppose to put in to start with.

Sorry for the confusion, im a noobie lol


----------



## Duff (4/12/10)

Read this thread.


----------

